# Ambien Users



## trey69

Question about Ambien. Has anyone here been on Ambien before because you had trouble sleeping? I have read before its a short them medication, and shouldn't be used for a long period of time. 

If you have taken it, how long were you on it, did you feel it helped you? What are some pros and cons taking it? Its not about me, but it is about a family member of mine that has been on it for awhile.


----------



## Blanca

my older sister took it and she did not like it. she also tried the controlled release stuff. she said she always felt groggy in the mornings. it knocked her out but she had a hard time shaking it off during the day.


----------



## major misfit

I was rx'ed Ambien several years ago for trouble sleeping. I have trouble falling asleep, and trouble staying asleep. Ambien worked well...I knew I had exactly 20 minutes after taking it before I'd be out like a light.
The problem...I did things I don't remember doing. I'd wake in the middle of the night and raid the refrigerator. Never knew I was doing it, I promise. I would do things like decorate the house. I swore they were playing a joke on me, but they weren't. I WAS doing things in my sleep that I had no idea I was doing. That is not an uncommon reaction, btw. Others have experienced it as well.
I'm also HIGHLY sensitive to sleep aids. I don't remember the dosage, but it was most likely the lowest. It still knocked me for a loop. I was also VERY tired the next day...like I was still drugged. I didn't like that AT ALL. I stopped taking it.
I now taken 3mcg (micrograms) of melatonin at night. I actually break them in half. Taking a whole one KEEPS me asleep most nights, but I find I'm too tired the next day. A half doesn't always help me sleep through the night, but at least I can get to sleep.
I do have health issues though...and they wake me frequently throughout the night. Someone else might have greater success than I do.
But no more Ambien for me!


----------



## 827Aug

major misfit said:


> I did things I don't remember doing. I'd wake in the middle of the night and raid the refrigerator. Never knew I was doing it, I promise. I would do things like decorate the house. I swore they were playing a joke on me, but they weren't. I WAS doing things in my sleep that I had no idea I was doing. That is not an uncommon reaction, btw. Others have experienced it as well.


That's a common problem with Ambien. We once had a patient who decided to take a drive to the convenience store while under the influence. Well, he got arrested for DUI while out. When he awoke the next morning at the county jail, he knew nothing of it. This was long before the interesting side effect was publicized. It definitely had folks wondering because the man was quiet bewildered; he swore he had not touched any alcohol.

I have used Ambien a few times and loved it. No side effects for me--no grogginess in morning either. The drug is a controlled substance and can be addictive, so it should be used sparingly though.


----------



## trey69

Thanks for the replies. I was just wondering because my sister has been on it for years. Not weeks, not months, but years. It does seem to work for her, and she doesn't have any side effects. My wife tried it before and it had the opposite effect on her. 

I just had some concern there because for the longest time I couldn't figure out how she was still getting it prescribed continually if it was supposed to be short term. Then I learned she keeps changing doctors every so often, so I guess that is how she is getting new doctors to prescribe it. I mean if it works thats great, but was thinking it might be doing more harm to her body in the long run since she has been taking it. She has a 3 yr old and a 5 yr old, she told me before she has taken in since they were babies. 

I had mentioned to her I saw on TV where a doctor was talking about Ambien and it was for short term use and anything over a month then more than likely that person was chemically dependent. I must have hit a nerve, she turned an walked away.


----------



## 827Aug

I honestly don't think any physicians abide by the "short term" theory. I had seen the same doctor/patient profiles where the drug was given on a continual basis for more than five to ten years. However, many insurance companies do impose limits. Many of them have gone to a 21 tablets per 30 days rule. 

The manufacture of Ambien puts the "short term" stipulation on the drug primarily for liability purposes. It is addictive, so they don't want to be responsible for unforeseen problems. That's the same with Nexium, Prilosec, and Prevacid. They also carry a "short term" clause. However, people take those for years rather than change their diets, etc.


----------



## AgentD

Maybe you could mention to her some alternative things to try to help her sleep. It does sound like she is possibly dependent. With her walking way, it sounds like she may know she is too and doesn't want to talk about it. 

I'm sure she sees it as its helping her for the moment, but most people do not think about what things might do to them long term. Example, with peoples eating habits. It tastes good, it looks good, doesn't matter what it has in it, but years of eating it might catch up with them one way or another. etc.


----------

